# Gaming/Office Monitor ~250 Euzen



## relgeitz (9. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem geeigneten Monitor für mich. Mein Budget wäre ca. 250 Euro, sollte schon was anständiges sein, will mir nicht jedes Jahr nen neuen Monitor kaufen müssen. Hab derzeit einen Benq TFT 19", ist schon etliche Jahre alt. 

Der neue sollte zwischen 23-25" haben, für Gaming - also gutes Bild, Reaktionszeit usw. - werde Teil auch von Zeit zu Zeit für Homeoffice Arbeiten nutzen, sollte also auch für das geeignet sein, ich denke mir ein Gaming Monitor würde das schon erfüllen. 

Ob 3D oder LED usw. lass ich mich von euch gerne überzeugen, 3D finde ich jetzt nicht so nötig, LED würde halt mehr Kontrast bringen und weniger Strom brauchen (was mir auch wichtig ist). Ob 16:9 oder 16:10 ist mir eigentlich egal, es geht mir mehr um die Breite. 

Wichtig wäre nur Full HD, HDMI, DVI, und HDCP. Mein System wird das denke ich schon ertragen (spiele nicht das neueste vom neusten, und GPU Update ist geplant). Wenn er unter 250 Euro bleibt bin ich auch net böse  


Der sieht bei Geizhals nicht so schlecht aus:
Samsung SyncMaster P2450H, 24", 1920x1080, VGA, DVI, HDMI (LS24LRZKUV) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich
(wie gesagt 3D und LED keine Ahnung)


----------



## ShiZon (9. September 2010)

relgeitz schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin auf der Suche nach einem geeigneten Monitor für mich. Mein Budget wäre ca. 250 Euro, sollte schon was anständiges sein, will mir nicht jedes Jahr nen neuen Monitor kaufen müssen. Hab derzeit einen Benq TFT 19", ist schon etliche Jahre alt.
> 
> ...



Hi relgeitz,

wie schaut's denn mit diesem aus, könnten die Monitore dir gefallen?

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php?products_id=514873&pid=geizhalsAsus VW246H

http://direkt.jacob-computer.de/_artnr_189693.html?ref=3Iiyama PL E2407HDS


----------



## kem2010 (9. September 2010)

also ich hab vor drei tagen den samsung bx2450 und muss sagen liefert wirklich ein sehr ordentliches bild. Zur Ausstattung: Full HD, 24 Zoll, Led, 2 HDMI, 1 DVI, 2ms Reaktionszeit, trotz des brillanten bildes nicht spiegelnd, ca. 250€ .... P/L ist sicher besser als der P2450! ! ! 

Von mir klare Kaufempfehlung


----------



## relgeitz (9. September 2010)

ich spreche jetzt als Leihe, aber der Samsung von dir kem2010 hat ja nur einen Kontrast von 1000:1 und die beiden von dir ShiZon von nur 20000:1, der Samsung B2450 über 50000:1. Ich hab aber mal gehört, man sollte diesen Werte nicht vertrauen - stimmt das? 

Und sollte ich auf LED oder 3D setzen? Um ehrlich zu sein, bin ich nicht so der Fan von diesem 3D Zeugs, habs aber bisher nur im Kino gesehen, und noch nie damit gespielt. Bringt mir LED irgendwas außer der Stromersparnis und dem flacheren Display (letzteres ist mir ziemlich wuascht)


----------



## ShiZon (9. September 2010)

Hab hier was gefunden:

LCD-/TFT-Monitor Kauf: Worauf achten beim Kauf eines Monitors? - Grundlagen Computer

schau da unter Punkt 6. dort wird dir erklärt wofür der Kontrast für Monitore ist.

Ich weiß allerdings leider auch recht wenig über Kontrast bei Monitoren, ich weiß nur das menschliche Auge kann den Farbgrad bei 10000:1 und höher nicht mehr wahrnehmen kann, für's Zocken sollte es ein höherer Wert sein, um die Farben besser bzw. klarer darstellen zu können.


----------



## jelais99 (10. September 2010)

Hmm der liegt zwar etwas über Deinem Budget, aber anschauen würde ich ihn trotzdem einmal:
Dell U2311H review - FlatpanelsHD


----------



## relgeitz (10. September 2010)

also ich hab mich jetzt ein wenig umgesehen, vor allem nach dem ich mir den Link von ShiZon zu Gemüte geführt habe, sind jetzt folgende Geräte in der engeren Wahl: 

Der Favorit:
BenQ V2420H, 24", 1920x1080, VGA, DVI, HDMI (9H.L3NLB.QBE) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich
@Alternate 233 Euro

Teuer aber erfühlt alle Kriterien:
LG Electronics Flatron W2486L, 24", 1920x1080, VGA, DVI, 2x HDMI Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich
@DiTech 290 Euro

Ergonomisch aber ohne LED
Samsung SyncMaster 2494HM, 24", 1920x1080, VGA, DVI, HDMI, Audio (LS24KIQRFV) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich
@DiTech 245 Euro

Der Artikel von ShiZon empfiehlt auf LED zu setzen, damit würde der Samsung schon mal wegfallen - wie gesagt, bin ich bei LED noch immer unsicher. Die einzige Sorge die mich noch vom Benq abhält ist das komplette Hochglanz Case, schaut gut aus, aber das wird Staub ziehen wie Hölle... 

Welchen würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Oder vll ein ganz anderes Modell?


----------



## relgeitz (10. September 2010)

relgeitz schrieb:


> also ich hab mich jetzt ein wenig umgesehen, vor allem nach dem ich mir den Link von ShiZon zu Gemüte geführt habe, sind jetzt folgende Geräte in der engeren Wahl:
> 
> Der Favorit:
> BenQ V2420H, 24", 1920x1080, VGA, DVI, HDMI (9H.L3NLB.QBE) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich
> ...




EDIT:
hab jetzt noch dieses Gerät entdeckt:
iiyama ProLite E2472HD-B1 schwarz, 24", 1920x1080, VGA, DVI, HDMI Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich

der schaut schon ganz gut aus, etwas teurer als der Benq aber nicht Hochglanz  - was haltet ihr von dem?


----------



## jelais99 (10. September 2010)

Vielleicht solltest Du auf diese Monitore warten:

LG stellt vier IPS-Monitore mit LED-Backlight vor - 10.09.2010 - ComputerBase

Die scheinen recht interessant zu sein.


----------



## MSPCFreak (10. September 2010)

P2450H kann ich auch nur empfehlen.


----------



## kress (10. September 2010)

Der Samsung P2450H hab ich hier auch mal kurz gehabt und dann abgegeben. War ein sehr guter Monitor, sah gut aus unso beim Spielen auch keine Schlieren oder so, ein Freund von mir hat ihn sich jetzt auch gekauft und kann sich nicht beschweren.

Ich wollte ihn nicht, da Full HD mir zu viel Leistung zieht. 
Hab nen SyncMaster 2233RZ 22" 120Hz, der ist super.


----------



## relgeitz (10. September 2010)

also ich muss sagen, die IPS Monitor schön und gut, aber 20" bzw. 21,5" sind mir zu klein für einen neuen Monitor. Der 23" der wenigstens neigbar ist, hat keinen HDMI Anschluss - und preislich werden die Dinger sicher auch net von schlechten Eltern sein  

mein neuer Favorit ist der Iiyama. Hab noch nicht viel von der Firma gehört, sind die gut? Liefern die Qualität? Kann ich da bedenkenlos zuschlagen?


----------



## ShiZon (10. September 2010)

Iiyama sind seit Jahren bereits in der Hardwarebranche vertreten und die Firma hat soweit ich mich zurück entsinnen kann noch nie grottenschlechte Monitore abgeliefert, was ich dir raten kann, das du dir eventuell verschiedene Test durchliest. Vom Iiyama TFT bin ich schwer beeindruckt.


----------



## kem2010 (10. September 2010)

@all, mittlerweile kann auf KontrastWERTE sch....n! 1. Es gibt da sowieso keine bestimmte norm vom messverfahren das sich die Hersteller daran halten müssen bei der Angabe , so mist jeder Hersteller anders der eine nur die vertikalen Bildpunke......usw! 2. Der Kontrast bezieht sich eh nur auf die Farbe WEIß und SCHWARZ, *NICHT auf FARBEN*! 3. 
Ein Led Monitor hat 2 Vorteile gegenüber einem normalen: die Farbe weiß und schwarz kann er durch eine viel stärkere Ausleuchtung viel Besser darstellen + da die Led's nur an der Seite angeordnet sind, kann ein nachzieheffekt durch die Hintergrundbeleuchtung gar nicht enstehen, hier kommt es dann nur auf die Reaktionszeit des Panels an.

Falls sich jemand fragt woher ich all diesen quatsch weiß, War die letzten drei Jahre Tv-Verkäufer und hab die Entwicklungen live miterlebt.....hehe ! ! !

Pc Monitore habe ich nie verkauft, und das war mein erster Flachmonitor kauf und muss sagen das Samsung nicht nur als Tv Hersteller der BESTE ist, sondern auch im Monitor bereich sehr gute Produkte hat.


----------



## Schudukduk (10. September 2010)

@kem2010 Wieso nur habe ich das Gefühl das du in die letzte PCGH gespickelt hast und das abgetipps hast?
Samsung ist im PC-Monitor Bereich gut, aber bei den TVs führt ganz eindeutig Philips 
PS Bei "normalen" Monitoren wie du sie nennst, also CCFL (Kaltlichtkathoden) sind die ebenfalls an der Seite angeordnet weil die CCFLs zu dick wären um sie hinter den Flüssigkristallen unerzubringen, wie es bei LED TFTs häufig gemacht wird.


----------



## relgeitz (10. September 2010)

Danke für die Hilfe Leute, ich denke ich entscheide mich für den Iiyama

- erfüllt alle Kriterien bis auf 3D (war aber eher sehr sehr nebensächlich)
- schaut gut aus
- hat sehr wenig Klavierlack
- gutes P/V 

Hier noch mal das Gerät (kann ja noch nen Erfahrungsbericht liefern, wenn er da ist)

@Geizhals
iiyama ProLite E2472HD-B1 schwarz, 24", 1920x1080, VGA, DVI, HDMI Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich
@Alternate
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Monitore - ab 61 cm (24") - Iiyama ProLite E2472HD-B1


----------



## kem2010 (10. September 2010)

Schudukduk schrieb:


> @kem2010 Wieso nur habe ich das Gefühl das du in die letzte PCGH gespickelt hast und das abgetipps hast?
> Samsung ist im PC-Monitor Bereich gut, aber bei den TVs führt ganz eindeutig Philips
> PS Bei "normalen" Monitoren wie du sie nennst, also CCFL (Kaltlichtkathoden) sind die ebenfalls an der Seite angeordnet weil die CCFLs zu dick wären um sie hinter den Flüssigkristallen unerzubringen, wie es bei LED TFTs häufig gemacht wird.




muahahaha der war gut...... dann vertritt PCGH die selben Ansichten wie ICH, find ich cool, villeicht hab ich sogar einen von denen beim TV-kauf beraten...... 

Achso......hab gar nicht gewusst dass die ccfl bei Monitoren auch seitlich angeordnet sind........ man lernt eben nie aus, aber wie gesagt meine Aussagen waren in erster Linie auf LCD-Fernseher zutreffend gemeint. 

Und sorry aber Philips............  NIEEEEE und NIIIEMALS, und wenn die Entwicklung bei denen so weiter geht, dann gibts Philips als TV gar nicht mehr. Der Einzige Punkt bei dem Philips *extrem gut, *sogar der beste ist, ist die Farbdarstellung, kein anderer TV-Hersteller kann solche wahrheitsgetreue Farben darstellen, aber das Pixelverhalten Menüführung Fernbedienung Menügeschwindigkeit Preis

Die beste Pixelglättung bei NICHT-HD-Signalquellen hat eben Samsung......


----------



## Schudukduk (10. September 2010)

Also da ich hier 2 Phillips besitze weiß ich das die Fernbedienung sowie das Bild klasse sind, und in der heutigen Zeit hat jeder HD Fehrnsehen. Ich gebe zu das die nicht gerade günstig waren 2x 3000€ aber dafür TOP!
Fernbedienungen von Phillips und Samsung sind im Anhang.


----------



## kem2010 (10. September 2010)

Schudukduk schrieb:


> Also da ich hier 2 Phillips besitze weiß ich das die Fernbedienung sowie das Bild klasse sind, und in der heutigen Zeit hat jeder HD Fehrnsehen. Ich gebe zu das die nicht gerade günstig waren 2x 3000€ aber dafür TOP!
> Fernbedienungen von Phillips und Samsung sind im Anhang.



Hab ich da was verpasst, wusste nicht das jetzt alle Sender 720p oder 1080i Ausstrahlen, falls du Australien meinst, klar aber im Deutschsprachigen Raum sind noch nicht alle auf HD umgestiegen vorallem in AT nicht. Und die Fernbedienungen die du da hast sind vom letzten Jahr, die aktuellen sehn anders aus! Bei dem Preis müsstest du den 9704/3 haben????

Dann probier mal bitte eines aus, Nimm ne DVD aus dem Produktionsjahr 1998 - 2000 und lass mal laufen! 

Dann sei ganz ehrlich mit der Beurteilung, Falls deine Aussage über die Bildqualität, erwarte nicht einmal gut, *ausreichend* würde mir auch schon genügen und FRESSE einen Besen samt stiel! ! !


----------



## ShiZon (10. September 2010)

Ähm Jungs, so langsam wird es ganz schön Off-Topic. Klärt ihr das Problem bitte per PN.


----------



## Speed (13. September 2010)

relgeitz schrieb:


> Danke für die Hilfe Leute, ich denke ich entscheide mich für den Iiyama
> 
> - erfüllt alle Kriterien bis auf 3D (war aber eher sehr sehr nebensächlich)
> - schaut gut aus
> ...



Ich hoffe doch das du einen machst. Bin auch auf der suche nach einem Monitor.


----------

